# Anfänger - Android relevante Themen ?



## Rudi205 (21. Jul 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

habe mich derweil mit den Grundlagen von Java auseinandergesetzt mit Hilfe dieses Buchs: 
Programmieren Lernen mit Java

Nun habe ich mich hier durch die ersten 8 Kapitel gearbeitet.

In den nächsten Teilen folgen nun die Kapitel:
Grafische Oberfläche unter Verwendung von Jigloo
Containerklassen
Dateien
Zeichnen
Animationen und Threads
Tabellen und Datenbanken

Nun wollte ich fragen, sind das auch alles Themen die für die Android Programmierung relevant sind ? (Abgesehen von Tabellen & Datenbanken, kann ich mit dem Rest weniger anfangen)

Verwirrt hat mich schonmal, dass hier für die Grafischen Oberflächen das Eclipse Plugin Jigloo genutzt wird, was scheinbar durch den Hersteller garnicht mehr gepflegt wird .. sowas ist natürlich doof, da ich das Gefühl habe ich lerne etwas, was ich so vielleicht garnicht mehr benötige.

Vielleicht kennt sich jemand ja aus, und kann mir da eine Richtung weisen

Ziel ist/war es mit dem Buch Java Grundlagen zu lernen und dann mit Android Programmierung zu beginnen. Nun frage ich mich - ziehe ich das Buch bis zum Ende durch oder habe ich mehr davon gleich in Android relevante Bücher / Tutorials reinzulesen ?


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Grüße


----------



## dzim (23. Jul 2014)

Jain. Du verwendest für Android natürlich weiterhin Java, aber es setzt auf eigene APIs, wenn es um Oberflächen geht.

Jiiglo ist mir zum Beispiel kein Begriff, weil ich seit Jahren den WindowBuilder verwende (kann auch Swing und SWT), der Teil des Eclipse-Release-Trains - also der Plugins, die immer aktualisiert zu jeder grossen Eclipse-Version (aktuell ist Eclipse 4.4 Luna) direkt con den Eclipse-Repositories bezogen werden können. Nicht über externe Update Sites oder den Eclipse Marketplace.
Aber: Auch der WindowBuilder ist praktisch für Android uninteressant. Das ADT-Plugin bringt seinen eigenen Graphischen Designer für die deklarativen UIs (also die in XML-Form beschriebenen Oberflächen) mit.

Wenn du keine Desktop-Oberflächen erstellen wills, überspringe die Kaptiel. Erst Datenbanken werden wieder interessant, wobei dir aber hier eher Bücher/Tutorials über SQL weiterhelfen. Konkret verwendet Android die recht verbreitete Datenbank-Engine "SQLite".

*Tutorials*
Allgemein: vogella Tutorials
Speziell Android: Android Development


----------



## Rudi205 (23. Jul 2014)

Wow, 

vielen vielen Dank für die Antwort !

Ich denke ich werde dann so vorgehen, dass ich mit den Android Tutorials von Android Development starten werde und hier, je nach Bedarf, weiterführende Infos (wie z.B. MySQLite) besorgen werde. 


Danke für die Auskunft und den Tipp mit der Website ! 


Grüße :toll:


----------

